# whats your profession?



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

i know this is off topic in this forum, but getting to know some of you guys through your posts i am curious what you all do for proffesions/ jobs.
ill start: im a snowboarder/environmental bio major at plymouth state. i focus more on the snowboarding profession than the biology while i am young. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
post your jobs, just because i am curious,


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Hmmm, i wonder how many will flame this topic, but oh well.
In school for computer engineering, for work I am a biomedical technician. 
I work at dialysis centers, building large water systems and maintaining every piece of equipment in the building along with a bunch of bureaucratic bull sh.


----------



## RickyVR6 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (mattstacks)*

IT Security Consulting


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (RickyVR6)*

Full time college student...
Work in the shipping department @ germanautoparts.com any time Im not in class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## dubmonkey (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (CrazyMonkey)*

Industrial Designer


----------



## AXISMODE (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (dubmonkey)*

Aeronautical Engineer....work on the Predator UAV, and own Pine Valley Auto Gruppe...so a Tuner also.


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (AXISMODE)*

Network Engineer


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (jettaaction2.0)*

currently working for the department of juvenile justice, law enforcement certified, corrections certification pending, working on my BS in Criminology with a minor in Psychology


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (joeZX6)*

full time student who gets paid to go to school by the good old US. Thanks to all the TAX PAYERS


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_full time student who gets paid to go to school by the good old US. Thanks to all the TAX PAYERS









i hate you, i want my money back















i'm a designer and in school part time


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (xXx TURBO)*

Full-time student @ WVU. Grad. in May. Then I will be looking for a job that will allow me to go to grad school for IT/MIS.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

does my screenname give it away or what? i devlop novel cross linked protein therapeutics, focusing on cystic fibrosis


----------



## wannabdubbin (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_does my screenname give it away or what? i devlop novel cross linked protein therapeutics, focusing on cystic fibrosis

gazuntite!








I'm a Manufacturing Engineer, with a Mechanical Engineering Degree


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Full-time student @ WVU. Grad. in May. Then I will be looking for a job that will allow me to go to grad school for IT/MIS.

Funny, I'm a PhD student at University of Central Florida getting a degree in Optics (optical networks and all-optical nonlinear amplifiers specifically). I was just up in Morgantown for the Homecoming game - weather reminded me of Central Florida http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Go Dubs


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Tech support agent/network technician.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: whats your profession? (Spinyfrog)*

I am a stripper, but had to get a second job to make $$$ to spend on my car......
Stripping isn't making the money it did when I was younger; now that I am in my 50's, maybe I should think of something else








c
h
r
i
s


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (collier)*

VWs!








Hoping to make them pay! 
-Rich


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Petroleum sampling engineer. Working on offshore oil rigs.


----------



## njabe567 (Jul 3, 2003)

Real esate advisor/broker in NYC..for biggest rentals company in Manhatten,NYC


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (njabe567)*

lazy punk kid sitting at home with chip on shoulder


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (njabe567)*

Fulltime BEER DRINKER, partime PIMP and pu$$y terrorist








just kidding,commercial cleaning company owner.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Cubicle slave at a credit card bank part-time going to school full time for Audi tech school


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

Project Manager at an architectural firm, soon to be a licensed architect in the next year or two...
Judging by the amount of engineers we got in here, VW peeps are kinda nerdy... LOL. And in addition to Collier's post, we're sexy too... HOT BIZ!


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (SonicVw)*

Ski-Bum


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (SonicVw)*

Corrections Officer with the NJDOC
Locked in 8hrs a day with 124 of New Jerseys finest.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (zornig)*

Project Manager for the "Cult of BillG" in the lovely Redmond.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (zornig)*

i wasnt sure what kinds of replies i would get but my assumtions of you all being pretty well educated was right. interesting reading down the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (jwspin)*

HVAC Service Tech


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (50CENT)*

just go to college, work at a local night club and make parts for extra cash, as long as i make my bills every month, im happy with that


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

I do all your moms


----------



## VWGTIRCR (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Im a high school graduate at the ripe age of 17, and in training to become a Welding Technician. After I get certified, Im joining the coast guard to get trained as an underwater welder. All I gotta do is say hello to a salary of







over $100,000 per year!!!!!! And then say byebye to alot of that fat cash, cuz it goes to my dub. LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Full time Mechanical Engineering student Before that, I used to run/maintain/operate/program CNC WaterJets, Plasma cutters and Oxy Fuel Cutters.
Oh yeah.... and I do drafting and 3D moddeling and car mods on the side to keep me going through school.


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (TurboABA)*

i am a sales rep for http://www.erieconstruction.com
basically i sell replacement windows, doors, siding, roofing....etc......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (TurboABA)*

college student, and workin at West Marine


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Shop owner


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

Going to college for Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Im the proud owner of Watertuner's(VW/Audi tuning shop) and TOCAProducts( Custom Paintball gun's)


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Senior Business Analyst for citigroup
all you people with money market saving accounts, you money is with me


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

CNC machinist and programmer
i help your grandma see again


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_Corrections Officer with the NJDOC
Locked in 8hrs a day with 124 of New Jerseys finest.









i feel your pain brutha......only i work with juvys







......and 10 hour shifts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .......open up on 3........click.......i hate that f`ing console


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

graduated with BS in Industrial Engineering, and am gonig to law school in the fall of 2004(MAYBE in january).
right now im working for a company that makes wire harnesses for the aviation industry.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (joeZX6)*

College student(senior year)- bus mgmt major with minor in acctg. May or may not go to law school when I'm done here. I would have gone for engineering but I don't get along with the language of mathematics so well.
I worked for the state health dept part time but the job is seasonal and just finished- may get a ski mountain job for the winter.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Architectural Design, Drawing, and Illustrator.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (gtifly)*

VW technican in trainning







(no discounts)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

OMG I feel like the biggest loser. 
I used to work for $10/h (~$6/h USD) for Matrox, in the store, you know, couting resistors and breaking my back. Got laid off and now I live off of employment insurance benefits. I have my grade 9. Don't really have anything else. Oh, I have a "degree" in Automobile Mechanics, but I didn't do really well in that field, 'cause I'm too much of a day dreamer. I'm good with this stuff, but I work too slow, 'cause my mind always drifts. (I guess that's why my project is taking so long to finish, considering I have everthing I need + 24/7 of free time, yet I'm not working on it.
Jesus, engineers going to law school. How do you guys do it? I couldn't even finish high school!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Agtronic, I know what ya mean dude! 
I worked at a shat hole called Xerox doing network printer/color printer support and a fackin hated it. I just quit one day and then decided I was going to go back to school. It was either go back to school or continue in some crappy assed job...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

At age 32, I'm a full-time returned undergrad. -majoring in economics/ minoring in marketing. I've got one more year here at Rutgers University and then it's off to grad school for an M.B.A. -hopefully at Wharton. School rocks; work sucks. -eeking out a meager living selling fuel injectors here on the 'tex.








Life is grand!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Scott F. Williams)*

i never thought this would be such a popular thread i thought people might even diss me, haha, now i have some srious confidence in the answers i get from all of you engineers, im a biologist by trade, but a snowboarder engineer by choice.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (Scott F. Williams)*

24, college grad, living off stock $$$ from the tech boom.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (cabzilla)*

Aircraft Armament Aprentice on A-10s. Basically I load bombs and do operational/electrical checks on the a-10. If you haven't noticed...I'm in the Air Force!!
Lastly, I love to hear when people get upset about 10 hour days! Try being over here in Korea only 1 hour from the DMZ. 12 hour days in FULL chemical gear with a flak vest and Kevlar helmet working outside!!! It's called an excercise and it happens 4 times a year for one week straight. 
I love my job/life though!!
My job is protecting yours,
Jason


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_. -eeking out a meager living selling fuel injectors here on the 'tex.








Life is grand!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And good injector's at that Scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Ill be hitting you up very soon.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (vdubspeed)*

Auto Technician, I can build/fix almost anything. I also do autobody repair.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

Professional knob polisher and amateur vortex post *****.


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Raman Gain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_
Funny, I'm a PhD student at University of Central Florida getting a degree in Optics (optical networks and all-optical nonlinear amplifiers specifically). I was just up in Morgantown for the Homecoming game - weather reminded me of Central Florida http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Go Dubs









Thats cool man







, I was a STA with Lucent Technologies instructing people how to construct, test, tune, etc. fiber optical amplifiers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Nothing like the site of a 980nm pump making some erbium glow







. 
That is untill Lucent took a dump and now I design and install optical infastructures and copper data communications. But looking for something that is actually stable










_Modified by evilgti2000 at 1:37 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (evilgti2000)*

Pimp!








I also work part time inspecting asian porn sites








Actually I'm a tech at one of the hotest up and coming VW shops in the country http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

just graduated college w/ 2 degrees, both writing intensive. taking time off from school because a) school sucks and b)loans suck. Plus i wanna try my luck in the work force. During school, i worked my ass off w/ 4 jobs- an editor for a scholarly literary journal, an english as a second language/ literacy tutor, as a dismantler at a salvage yard and a wrench at my friends import shop. 
Now im just dismantling and working at the tuner shop- so just 2 jobs. i make ass for $--still live off ramen noodles to buy car parts. 
In the spare time, i write, ranging from books i try to get published to term papers for undergrad students (for a fee of course).
Gotta love the job market...should have just joined the electrical union out of hs like i was going to...


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (yokomomma)*

heh, osan afb. back in the day. i used to get hammered out in song ton city all the time and eat those horrible vegetable burgers from those carts. i do a/v installs for a living.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (yokomomma)*

Laser Optics Engineer for a semiconductor manufacturing end line monitoring system.








Basically a high powered microscope with software that inspects wafers.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (new 337)*

Electrical engineer specialized in hackability, international MBA, Ex-internet bum (good at foosball) with a sickness for hacking into anything hackable (VAG is very hackable). Left the S. valley due to being too international for the job, and personal interests. Now working on a new global project with a friend (http://www.gonelocal.com).
Speedy G
P.S. You're born hacking or you're not. It's got nothing to do with school. I stuck my fingers in a socket at age 8 to "experience" electricity... don't regret it.


_Modified by Speedy G at 1:34 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (new 337)*

Jack of all trades. Master of none!
Currently, VW tech/fabrication
Past glory...Precision Sheet metal fab, test operator for missle warning systems, high pressure door-to-door vacuum cleaner salesman!








Hey AGTRONIC!!!
I hear you! Welcome to the wonderful world of ADHD. Keep your chin up, and focus. It's work, but it can be done.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Mechanical Engineering grad student, focusing on dynamics and control.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Marty)*

Control is a farse... However, you might like this link...
http://www.allpar.com/model/patriot.html
The engine(s)'s specs were:
100,000 RPM high speed turbine
60,000 RPM low speed turbine
60,000 RPM 80 lbs flywheel
750hp electical water cooled motor
Motor had 350 ft lbs of flat torque between >0 and 27,000 RPM (vector control)
At 0 RPM motor had 525 ft lbs of torque
Top speed 220mph
Fuel: liquid methane
FUEL CONSUMPTION: 80 mpg @ 220mph
The year, 1994.
Speedy G
P.S. Do it again.


_Modified by Speedy G at 2:09 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (Speedy G)*

self empoyed videographer/editer and producer at the age of 19


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

Glad to see a lot of engineers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Engineering Draft Designer (CAD) / Civil Engineering


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
i hate you, i want my money back















i'm a designer and in school part time

hahhaah.

im a student that was studying CAD and Construction Management decided to change my major to Radiology Tech.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Jesus, engineers going to law school. How do you guys do it? I couldn't even finish high school!









trust me man, it isnt easy. without the help from parents, $$, it wouldnt be possible, at least not from me. Its hard to commit to something that takes so much time to accomplish. No, im not married!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (VW blk Jetta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW blk Jetta3* »_self empoyed videographer/editer and producer at the age of 19
















Porn industry?
Got sample tapes


----------



## gteeiguy (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

im a prostitute for my local guitar shop and I sell stuff all day every day. God i love to force musical instruments down peoples throats.....


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (VWGTIRCR)*

you might want to reserch a little more,1. there are no "underwater welders" in the coast guard and 2. no one in the coast guard make 100,000 a year. and yes, i'm in the coast guard.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*

Mobile Electronics Instructor.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

I left my home at 15 and went to the school of hard knocks and majored in Survival and Surfing until my 20's(I know how to survive on $8.00 a day







) and started wrenching on Foreign cars,and now I do VW only service/high performance,I am a one man show. http://www.TAI-VW.com and I still get to surf,just not as much as before!


----------



## shawny0123 (Jul 23, 2002)

Architectural designer/drafter looking to go back to get my M. Arch within the next 2 years hopefully


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (shawny0123)*

Plytechnic dropout, materials science as a major.
Shop owner, focused on turbocharged cars, especially VAG's.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (jynssi)*

BS Chemistry, working as a software consultant for a major health information systems firm. Also studying to be ANOTHER MBA floating around in the job pool. Gosh, they will let anyone into an MBA program.







Oh, and I'm married so I don't get to mod my car.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (mj6234)*

I was a full time art student at The Maryland Institute of Art in Baltimore. 
Then I decided it wasn't worth what I was paying and as contradictory as it sounds (art school right?) I was completely bored and I felt like I couldn't focus on my own creative ambitions there. 
I now own and run http://www.42draftdesigns.com. I have a full shop dedicated to injection molding. I make injection molds on cnc mills, run parts, service machinery, basically do it all with the help of my father who is 50/50 with me and my younger brother who takes care of the day-day. 
Don't feel bad Agtronic. I went to private school and based on their presumptions and preperations I was college bound with no other choice. 3 weeks into college I decided school sucked and I could do it on my own. I showed them...


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Bachelors in Physiotherapy a.k.a. Physical Therapy, Masters in Industrial Hygiene / Ergonomics.
I thought about going back to school AGAIN to get into an engineering type field (my wife is a civil engineer), but I didn't want to have to go back to school and start from the bottom again.
School is pretty hard and it's a lot of sacrifice, but it makes it a lot easier to climb up the financial tree, that's for sure. I also did a lot of good partying, and made some great friends. I'd recommend it!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (ijcameron)*

I drive this shuttle at this discount off airport parking lot while going to college getting a Music Degree. I also produce music and people hehe(pays a lot better and way more fun haha). Work sucks ass, so I am going to work as something I actually can like haha.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

Am an Admin officer for 5 of the biggest carriers ... consolidating finace for them. Boring stuff really, even so when the money is not your..... glad some of you guys have interesting jobs.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (H2Zero)*

i am a hairdresser(no flaming i am not GAY!! get loads of tang btw and i get to be creative ) and i have a degee in audio enginering own a small tuning shop RSP


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_full time student who gets paid to go to school by the good old US. Thanks to all the TAX PAYERS









I farking hate you. I'm an Electrical Engineering student that pays his own freaking tuition.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (ChrisDJ142)*

Thank you tax payers, i owe everything to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

If I told ya I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_i help your grandma see again









He He He He He 
most people probably don't get it


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Spinyfrog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spinyfrog* »_
He He He He He 
most people probably don't get it

ok, i make optometric surgical instruments. hows that








the stuff they use to remove cataracts people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (ChrisDJ142)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisDJ142* »_
I farking hate you. I'm an Electrical Engineering student that pays his own freaking tuition.

the good ol' us taxpayers paid for both my bs and ms in microbiology. 
nerds- 2. (1 for each FREE DEGREE). it pays to bust your ass in high school, not date and be a dweeb when all of college and grad school was free. i'm now just discovering these things called "girls" who have "bewbies". so far, i like it!!!

us taxpayers -0


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
the good ol' us taxpayers paid for both my bs and ms in microbiology. 
nerds- 2. (1 for each FREE DEGREE). it pays to bust your ass in high school, not date and be a dweeb when all of college and grad school was free. i'm now just discovering these things called "girls" who have "bewbies". so far, i like it!!!

us taxpayers -0









WOW! 24 and you are just learning about boobs! Man talk about premature ejaculation when you see some tang! I don't care how much education you have, nothing replaces the touch of a woman.
I'm just kidding. I'm glad you took advantage of good money instead of people who abuse government money. For example, getting controlled narcotics for free(medicaid) and selling it on the streets








I farking hate that!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jason


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

man do i feel like a retard around all you physisists and engineers and biologists and chemical cryologists and bootyologists or whatever. I used to be a subcontractor specialized in designing and building custom aluminum screen rooms, not a very difficult skill but i made decsent until i got fired. Now ive been jobless for like six weeks and go out of my mind with boredom every day. Hopefully ill get a job soon but i dont want to work at freakin Mc D's or B.K man i need something that will challenge my mind and where i can work with my hands im thinking about Manwhoring. What do you guys think isnt that where the money 's at Just kidding


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*

VW tech


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
WOW! 24 and you are just learning about boobs! Man talk about premature ejaculation when you see some tang! I don't care how much education you have, nothing replaces the touch of a woman

ROFL!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_ Thank you tax payers, i owe everything to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not I, i work under the table, screw uncle sam!!!!!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
not I, i work under the table, screw uncle sam!!!!!

He is going to screw you when you are 65


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

I'm 24, have a Bachelor of Arts in Architecture, work as an AutoCAD Tech / Architectural Intern, bartend at night, going back for my M.B.A. next fall, and own O-Bars (www.o-bars.com) <-- shameless plug.
I owe most of my daydreaming hours to the vortex while at work.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (GruvenVR6)*

pc tech, systems/network admin.. whatever you want to call it








get to play around with geeky stuff like servers and racks and switches OOOH.


----------



## streetpower (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Slayer)*

Director of IT for 4 Financial Institutions....but still get my hands dirty, not as high and mighty like some of my co-workers..


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (streetpower)*

Honda Technician


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

Some people carve careers, others chisel them, and a few just squirt Elmer's glue randomly and hope for the best.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (streetpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetpower* »_Director of IT for 4 Financial Institutions....but still get my hands dirty, not as high and mighty like some of my co-workers..

With an 03GTI?If its dirty you want then an 83GTI is in order


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_Some people carve careers, others chisel them, and a few just squirt Elmer's glue randomly and hope for the best.

you must do drugs or something
just be a bum on the street, its way easier the working


_Modified by fluxburn at 8:08 PM 11-10-2003_


----------



## streetpower (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
With an 03GTI?If its dirty you want then an 83GTI is in order









Well tell my wife that cause shes about ready to kick me out of the garage, my car has been up on jack stands for going on 3 weeks now waiting on my manifold from zornig....


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (streetpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetpower* »_
Well tell my wife that cause shes about ready to kick me out of the garage, my car has been up on jack stands for going on 3 weeks now waiting on my manifold from zornig....









I appolgize for the long wait. I did tell you when you ordered that it would be "about 2 weeks". The place i order the flanges from was out of stock there for i was set back about a week. So what your saying is that the day you ordered the manifold from me you took apart you car? I hope im not the only thing holding you up? Lets be fair here and not blame me for your car being up on the jack stands. Your manifold will be shipped this week. I will ship it at a faster rate at no expense to you. 
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_
you must do drugs or something
just be a bum on the street, its way easier the working

_Modified by fluxburn at 8:08 PM 11-10-2003_

That was my misfortune cookie!


----------



## streetpower (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_
I appolgize for the long wait. I did tell you when you ordered that it would be "about 2 weeks". The place i order the flanges from was out of stock there for i was set back about a week. So what your saying is that the day you ordered the manifold from me you took apart you car? I hope im not the only thing holding you up? Lets be fair here and not blame me for your car being up on the jack stands. Your manifold will be shipped this week. I will ship it at a faster rate at no expense to you. 
Thanks
Jim

No no not at all, ive been working on other things with my car getting it ready...by no means was I blaming you i was more or less tuting my horn cause im excited to get the manifold its going to be one of the best things on my car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great piece and deal....


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (streetpower)*

Own a fabrication company as well as doing structural engineering consulting.
Graduate of Southern Polytechnic State University with an BSME.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
WOW! 24 and you are just learning about boobs! Man talk about premature ejaculation when you see some tang! I don't care how much education you have, nothing replaces the touch of a woman.
I'm just kidding. I'm glad you took advantage of good money instead of people who abuse government money. For example, getting controlled narcotics for free(medicaid) and selling it on the streets








I farking hate that!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jason


yeah, bewbies are great. they make good pillows when i sleep, plus theyre all around fun to play with, AT ALL TIMES. nothing like giving the gf good ol' tittie twister in public. she loves it


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i call them funbags!
im a full time student(geography major, want to teach university)
and i work as a farebox attendent(take money out of public transit buses)










_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_

yeah, bewbies are great. they make good pillows when i sleep, plus theyre all around fun to play with, AT ALL TIMES. nothing like giving the gf good ol' tittie twister in public. she loves it


----------



## JASON SVARCZKOPF (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Vw/BMW master tech. Dayton OH


----------



## volkswerks (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

mechancial engineer


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

I type patterns of symbols to cause desirable reactions by the reader. This can be you, or a computer. I frequently screw up.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thefullmonti* »_you might want to reserch a little more,1. there are no "underwater welders" in the coast guard and 2. no one in the coast guard make 100,000 a year. and yes, i'm in the coast guard.










... and there's also long-term health problems from underwater welding, which is one of the reasons why it's a high-paying job (at least on the NW coast where I live). Such health problems are hearing loss (heavy water pressure), respiratory or blood vessel problems, etc.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

oh, and I work as a programmer in the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police). The pay is not that great, but that's likely because I'm just doing Coop (work experience) for college - 4 year Bachelor of IT degree program. 1 or 2 more years to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I also run vwgb.com with a partner, but I'm thinking about opening a new shop covering a different activity.


----------



## 1.916vturbo (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

mechanic at Enzo's. We do Ferrari, Jag, Lotus, Rolls, Alfa and Land Rover.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Mechanical Engineering Major....UCSD/UCI


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (xgtiride)*

student 










_Modified by D Wiz at 11:19 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## dubmonkey (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (D Wiz)*



D Wiz said:


> student
> 
> QUOTE]
> and if you did that I'd add graphic designer...
> ...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (dubmonkey)*

1000% percent credit goes to AGTRONIC
peep his website, this kid is stupid niceon the computer maninframe tip!!!!








http://www.agtronic.com
also http://www.agtronic.com/evoeone kid is sick


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
all you people with money market saving accounts, you money is with me









No it's not with you. In in the A2







.

Can anyone over 25 tell me that at this is where they wanted to be at this point in your life. As far as myself, im where i wanted to be in a way. Im married, 4 kids, i own my house and do the thing's i love. I play semi pro paintball, work with big companies in that field, i have my own shop for the last 2 years and its starting to pick up. I wish i had a bit more dough though. 
This is what i worked for the last 10 years for








My dream house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

former law enforcement agent that decided to move into the court room after getting a 173 on my LSATs
and i was a marketing/product logistics as an undergrad...currently working on the MBA


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

this goes to show the immaturity of vortexers LOL and ill admit that i am too sometimes, but i knwo ALL of you are soemtimes too, funny part is were all seem to be pursuing colege degrees, and still can bicker about dumb stuff LOL


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

PROPS TO YOU Bottlefed,I see 3 dubs in the driveway in front of a beautiful house and you have 3 kids and still find time to be a hardcore dubber.







's to you=Living Large!!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

yeah the worst is when i come on here a bicker i don't get my hourly rate, i'm gonna have to talk with jamie about this...


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

USAF Security Police Flight Sergeant 8 yrs
CC


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (CorradoCody)*

i design and produce videogames


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re:*

Skate/Snowboard/Windsurf shop manager.......Not enough money to do the dumb ish I am doing.....


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_i design and produce videogames









Where? EA? Radical?


----------



## A1 steaksauce (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (16volt)*

Banker. bring your $$ to me


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_PROPS TO YOU Bottlefed,I see 3 dubs in the driveway in front of a beautiful house and you have 3 kids and still find time to be a hardcore dubber.







's to you=Living Large!!

Thank's HP. I have 4 kids and their WAY more then 3 in my driveway. Im kinda known in the G/JII as the king of A2's on the current amount i have. As far as dubbin', my intire family drives Vw/Audi's so it's more of a family thing. I worked and fought hard to get this house and love it. I cant say's im happy but im comfortable. Here's my other A2 in the driveway








GTI is in the Garage








In the backyard
















These 2 were in the back but i brought them to my shop








Collecting dust waiting for the VR6T to drop in


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Im in the "procurement" business right now...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

EA


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_EA

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you don't mind me asking, what education did you have before entering EA?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

Damn,I need more education to even know what an EA is.........haha


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

yeh what is an EA?


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

space planner, specification writer, office furniture systems specialist, interiors project manager


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (jwspin)*

If I am not mistaken, EA stands for Electronic Arts


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Local 439 Welder slash pipe fitter and welding teacher. Catchin a lot of crap from the guys for drivin a foreign car especialy a v-dub, but i just ask if they wanna run em and when they do they respect it a bit more. lol


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*

i am a dent technician. i make your rides look sweet


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

i work at a bmw dealership but i am to poor to afford one so i got the vdub but i think i like it better anyway except for the front wheel drive thing


----------



## CharlieGTI (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

Special effects


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (gteeiguy)*

full time student, in my second year of my 4 yr business degree, once i am done that i want to get my auto mechanic ticket and hopefully down the road then open my own shop. 
work for mitsubishi canada in my spare time


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm a full-time student studying Physics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and business http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.
I'm also a full-time car maintainer.
My car is busted almost every week, but the repairs usually take 5-15min so you won't see me complaining.


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (gti_8v)*

I'm a Tech for a local VW dealership in Lakewood CO, I also attend night college for my automotive degree. My car is currently broken and is not going to see any attention for a while I finish school in may of 2004 then it's getting torn down and rebuilt asap. Just saving the dough for the rebuild now


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (88JETTEXTREME)*

Inventory/Warehouse
Love my job I can work all the OT I feel like, whenever I want too...
BS in Business Management, which I do not need for my present job....


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (climbingcue)*

uhm ... full time Mech engineering study at the University of Louisville, and a front desk clerk at a hotel ... in the midst of all you engineers I am humbled ...


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

I am a graphic and web designer, owner of Tricked Out Motor Sports, so tuner as well interesting thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_If I am not mistaken, EA stands for Electronic Arts









correct, or as most people know of us...... "EA Sports, it's in the game".


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Mechanical Engineering - Auto Product Design student
1.5 years to go


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

i am a porn star....aka large luie


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Tommy K)*

Air Force bomb/missle loader. It's a little more involved then that but oh well.
0 kids.
1 FINE wife
4 dubs. 
I'm not even close to being rich or well off. But I can afford car parts from time to time. My wife is an RN and makes more than me. Oh well...she's hot and loves me. It's not always about your job...it's what you come home to!!! Remember that one.
Jason
Oh yeah...I have a BS in Psych that has nothing to do with what I'm doing now but I want to continue my education and get a Masters in Psych. I wish my job was related but I HAD to pay the bills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubspeed at 8:40 AM 11-26-2003_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

you can make a good living with psyc. in the DOD.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Or you could be like my parents, its the job that matters and it doesn't matter if you love each other... just stay together awhile for the kids lol.
A purely hot woman does not statifsy me... I mean anyone can go out a snag one from a school or something. The woman has to have something a little more then just beauty to love your whole life man.


----------



## eatadodge (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

VW bumper to bumper tech. and at night i put bikes together at walmart for more cash 
oh. than i drag race


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

With so many engineers present, how come more of you aren't calling BS on half of the crap on here?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: whats your profession? (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_With so many engineers present, how come more of you aren't calling BS on half of the crap on here?









haha, good one Mart-man


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: whats your profession? (nOOb)*

Software engineer by day (although will soon be part owner of the company and more into management)
I also own a company that manufactures A1 Lysholm kits (side business)...


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_With so many engineers present, how come more of you aren't calling BS on half of the crap on here?









Because most people don't listen to you unless you have a big tuner shop. They want to hear BS and don't listen to informed knowledge!


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: whats your profession? (TurboABA)*

i want to do engineering but i cant deal with the schooling. im good in math but all the work drives me insane. it has to directly challange me. ill prob finish up computer networking sht and ill finish up my business degree. i can barely deal with school as it is.


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (corradokyd)*

Well I DEFINATELY give a large







and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the hardworking people out there. Whether it be working, or going to school. And alot of respect to everyone who has a skill or all that good college learn'n








I sell pools and spa's while attending college trying to finish up a nursing degree. I should have been done with school by now but concidering I went for 3 years of a history/teaching degree







and didnt want to do that, then went and tried my hand at programing, did that for a year and didnt want to do that







. And now Im determined to finish something I think I really enjoy, my Car







j/k hopfully be done with my nursing degree in december of 2004 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GL to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: whats your profession? (SAVWaterWagens)*

I'm a Murse!


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (jwspin)*

millionaire


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (Benbuilt4u)*

lol nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: whats your profession? (SAVWaterWagens)*

Senior Enterprise Systems Computer geek (Middleware, WebSphere, etc...), easiest way to put it. By night, an alcoholic.


----------



## aceclimber722 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: whats your profession? (TheDeer)*

Full time college student 
Mecanical engineering!


----------

